# Ok Fly dunkers...



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I have a quick and simple question for ya's. When using a 2 fly rig, how do you tie the leader for the 2nd fly? Do you tie the leader to the eye of the first hook? or tie it onto the shank of the first hook? I have tried them both, but only seem to get bad tangles when I tie the leader for the second fly to the shank of the first fly.


How do you tie your 2 hook set up?


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

I usually tie it to the hook bend because it easier for me to see then having both leaders through one eye. Usually I will attach the second fly to the dropper fly first and then attach it to the leader. When it's cold i usually forget about because my hand don't work well enough for it. Hope this helps


----------



## Texas Fly (May 28, 2002)

I have tried both with the sane result you are getting lots of tangles and lost flies. I really think it all a ploy by the commercial fly tiers to get you to lose twice the amount of flies you normally do!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

I agree with Tex.

OSD.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hye Dale,
I really only use this method during salmon season but when I do so, I usually tie the second fly to the shank for the first fly. I don't usually have alot of problems with tangles until the fish starts twisting on shore. Then I get a mess. Other then that, I love this method for salmon in deep water.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I do it very similar to this: 

http://www.flyfishingjournal.com/archives/tt199806.htm



Everyone has their own preferences regarding knots and such however, I think the above basic rigging will cause less grief than any other mulitple fly method! If you should so choose to fish Spanish Wets in the traditional way, three at a time on individual droppers, get ready for some major tangles! 





Toddfather


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

When I choose a 2-fly rig for trout fishing and using lighter leaders, I attach a second piece op tippet material tied to the hook bend of the first fly and attach my dropper to it. When I'm beefed up for salmon or steelhead I attach both flies from a single length of tippet a couple of feet apart.

Al


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Dale try this site (nearly to the bottom) for Schmidt's new method. He says it keeps you from losing both flies to wood when fishing a tandem rig. I think one leader will tangle around the other but I haven't tried it.

http://www.schmidtoutfitters.com/News.htm

I tie onto the hook bend of the first fly. I use a tandem rig for two reasons. One fly is for an attractor. Also, it allows me to double the chances of finding the fly that will work. If I find a fly is taken more than others I go back to a one fly rig.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Good links Gunrod and Toddfather.

OSD & Tex-
So, basically you guys run a single fly? I couldn't agree with you guys more, that is why I tie my own bugs  Some are bought, but I am getting to where all flies I use, are tied by my hands. May not be pretty, but some work, lol

Now, I have been playing around with the double fly rig for the past 2 years. Another question, if ya's don't mind. Say you are running a 8lb or 10lb main, then 6lb leader to the first fly. Do you drop down to 4lb for the second leader or stay at 6lb? or is this another preferance going on water clarity?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Tie it to the hook bend of your first fly. Works great.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I stick with 6lb for most of my fishing. The conditions have to be pretty clear for me to go to 4lb which is usually winter conditions, clear water or bright sunlight in shallow water.

4lb hooks alot more fish but the 6lb will land more of them.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

For salmon I usually use 10 lb main line. I will tie 10 all the way to the first fly. Then I will use a 8 lb leader to the next flies. This usually lets me know what line the fish are comfortable with hitting. If they hit the 10 lb, I will run 10 all the way. Now that I think about it, i did use this method last spring for steelies. I was runnign 6 all the way to the first and 4 to the second.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I tie them to the hook bend with no problems. Opening your loop when casting and minimizing false casts seems to help in keeping the tangles down.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I seem to be in the minority here, but I prefer to tie my second fly to the eye of the hook of my first fly. Really only began running two flies for steel last year, and I was happywith the results. No tangle problems, and I tie about 80% of the flies I use now so cost doesn't bother me. I only use two flies for fishing trout or steel (not for salmon because they tend to be a little easier to foul hook), and I usually run a nymph on point and an egg-pattern dropper. In my experience thus far, I have a lot more luck with the eggs.

I also keep the same tippet for both flies.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I tie to the shank and really never recall having a problom getting all tangled up. Every now and again the dropper will get caught on the main line. But as Jackster1 stated you should minimize false casting. Really, if your using a dropper sysytem your nymphing and shouldn't be false casting. Flick the fly 15' out upstream quartered, be ready for a strike, mend line, finnish the swing with a slow raise of the rod and flick that thing back to it's original casting posistion only! No false casting. You'll have your fly in the water more and will catch more. Boy I'm ready to go this weekend. Have not been out since early fall. Getty Up!!


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

Anyone ever use the same two flies? Just curious.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

That times that I have done a double fly rig, were when I was either going after steelies or salmon. In either case, my top fly was a egg pattern, followed by a nymph of some sort. Have yet to try the double fly rig for trout.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I use a short dropper because I believe the top fly will drift more naturally if it is on it's own line rather that being pulled tight by the bottom fly. 

Tangling can be almost elininated by limiting the false casting. 

Ray Schmidt showed me a simple and quick method to make a dropper from your main leader without having to add another line.
I can not explain it here but stop he will share it with you.

Chuck Scribner taught me his "king knot" for tieing flys to the line. These knots are strong enough to hold the fish but will break before the rest of your rig. Example: you have a 2 fly system and hook a fish on either fly. If, while fighting the fish the other fly gets hung up on a log or whatever, hold line tight and give a little tug. The free fly will break off and you can continue to fight the fish.

now I need time to try it out.


----------



## Texas Fly (May 28, 2002)

I agree with the above posts...minimize or simply don't false cast when using a 2 fly rig. I did have some success with a 2 fly rig out west where there were no trees to worry about (and I had a guide to help!). Fished a double nymph set up with a size 12 or so prince on top of a size 20 (maybe even 22..we are talking real small) RS2 - looked like just a little bit of grey lint on the hook. The droppper was tied about 8 inches below directly to the shank of the prince. 

The theory was the trout would be attracted to the bigger nymph but would take the tiny fly since it was easy pickens. It did work pretty well but still got tangled just about every time I false cast. I have tried this method in the UP, but with so many trees and around and the resulting tangles, I have given up and stayed with a single fly...just my $0.02


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks all for your replys. I'm going to give the double fly rig a shot this weekend and see what I come up with. I am not a 100% fly dunker, but would like to start doing it a little more than I do now. I guess you could say that it gives a person a sense of acomplishment when they catch a fish on a fly that they tied (or bought).

Thank you


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hmmmm,,,,,,,,,,Why doesn't someone ask Boher if attaching a dropper to the eye of a hook isn't technically a "drop shot rig" with a fly! 


Just a thought! 



TODDFATHER


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

TODDFATHER,

I may be wrong here but I beleive that drop shotting is running a weight below a hook.... Make your dropper fly a weighted nymph and catch a CO on a bad day and you might be in trouble! 

When I use flies for Steelhead the only thing I use is a 2 fly rig. I run a 4lb lead to the second fly and have found that it will increase hookups on both flies no matter the test of the mainline. I always tie to the bend of the hook and rarely have problems with tangles. 

As Gunrod said, I always run my top producer as my 2nd fly and some sort of an atractor as the first. I've had alot of luck with this setup. 

Mitch


----------



## BAXMan (Feb 4, 2003)

I agree with Jackster and others that state "less false casting". I have fised trout from New Mexico using 2 size 24-26 flies and never ahve problem with tangles, unless you get too excited or false cast a lot

BAXMan


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Well I did give the double fly rig a shot this weekend a few times. NOTTA. Tried it on sunday while indy fishing. That wind sure does make casting a pain in the butt.

Most of the time I ran a egg pattern on top (attractor) with some kind of nymph on the bottom. Had one good strike, but was a little late on the hook set.

Tried the flies that I tied and posted a pic of, but nothing on them. I won't give up on them, as I know they all have produced for me in the past. So it's bound to happen again.

I was using my 9' Scott for indy fishing, ,but had trouble keeping the line off the water. I am looking at getting a 10' - 10 1/2' for this. Maybe that will help out more.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Flyrod,
I have fished a tandem rig a fair amount and have found a much better hook up rate on the first fly when tying the attractor to the eye of the first fly. This is a little more difficult than tying to the bend but has payed off for me. This is a great way to determin what pattern the fish will hit and I have had several occations, when there was a fish on both flies at the same time.
What a thrill that is! Good Luck and Tight Lines!


----------

